# ISO - Banana Recipes



## sweetlanamarie (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a whole bunch of bananas to use and I can only make so many loaves of banana bread. I love banana bread but I am looking for new ways to use this delicious friut.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2012)

Bananas Foster Recipe | Brennan's Restaurant


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 4, 2012)

Peanut butter and banana smoothie.

2 bananas
1 heaping tblsp peanut butter
1/2 cup yogurt(optional)
1/2 cup milk

Blend until smooth. Drink...


----------



## chefrow (Mar 4, 2012)

It wouldn't use up that many of them, but here is a really simple semi-healthy treat I like to make at night.

Get a few graham crackers and break them into two squares. Put some mixed frozen berries in the microwave and break them down 'til their prime for spreading. Then you spread the berries on one square and add some slices of banana.

Place the second square on top and press it down a bit, sprinkle some cinnamon on top and stick it in oven for a nice little toast! It's simple, but very delicious.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Fruit salad.  Bananas with: Oranges, peaches, kiwi, coconut, mango, pineapple, any fruit.  Maybe some nuts or seeds.  Honey, agave syrup, sugar, or whatever sweetener.  Some cinnamon or nutmeg.

You can whip them all up with some milk or yogurt and freeze in icecube trays, then whirl in the blender for instant smoothies.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 4, 2012)

Banana Pudding

Layer with Vanilla wafers, vanilla custard, and bananas.  Top with meringue, if desired.  Let it set overnight.  One of my favorite desserts.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 4, 2012)

*Bananas Over Cereal*

Ingredients:

1/2 C. milk
6 oz. cereal
1 banana (sliced)
1-2 T. sugar (to taste, optional)

Method:

1. Add cereal to bowl.

2. Add bananas on top.

3. Pour milk over.

4. Add sugar to taste (optional step)

Sorry. I couldn't resist the satire.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 4, 2012)

Banana split.


----------



## merstar (Mar 5, 2012)

This is delicious and healthy:
Baked Banana with Honey and Lime
Baked Banana with Honey and Lime

Another delicious recipe:
Tike Treat (I use fresh orange juice)
http://www.food.com/recipe/tike-treat-96676

Banana Cream Pie is yet another great option.


----------



## Soma (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, too many bananas, all ripe at the same time....a tricky prob too many of us often have..... and banana bread does get tiring, I agree.

I began to eat cereal (Cheerios my fav) with bananas for a light, evening snack.

I have added sliced bananas to my regular apple crisp recipe - delicious!

Chocolate pudding with bananas is good too, esp sprinkled with toasted coconut.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 5, 2012)

If only they were plantains. You could use them green or let them go soft with pitch black skin. Lots of uses.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2012)

I would let some of them turn black and put them in the freezer for banana bread and banana bread muffins later.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 5, 2012)

For Valentine's Day, I made buttermilk waffles and topped them with sauteed bananas. I put a bit of butter in a skillet, some maple syrup, and then banana slices, topped with whipped cream, a drizzle of my dad's maple syrup, and some crushed walnuts. My parents have been married for 58 years next month, and this was their Valentine's Day breakfast (with a side of bacon, orange juice). I hate bananas, but because they eat a banana a day, I incorporated the bananas in their V'Day breakfast. They ate it up.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Mar 5, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Bananas Foster Recipe | Brennan's Restaurant



Wow Andy that sounds delicious!!! Have you actually cooked this and tried it?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2012)

It seems like bananas are only breakfast, lunch (PB w/banana sandwiches) and dessert food.

You could make a Waldorf salad. I'm pretty sure some of these recipes use bananas.


----------



## Souzy sous (Mar 5, 2012)

jonnyjonny_uk said:
			
		

> Wow Andy that sounds delicious!!! Have you actually cooked this and tried it?



I work in a French restaurant and have made this dish countless times. It is my favorite dessert. So good! I don't use cinnamon (not a huge fan). I just sauté the bananas in the butter with a pinch of salt til the butter browns a bit, add the brown sugar til it melts, and a healthy splash of brandy, pour over ice cream. The sauce crusts onto the ice cream, so you get this fantastic mixture of textures. Now I want some...


----------



## Souzy sous (Mar 5, 2012)

Found this...looks like a good variety of recipes for bananas.
http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes_menus/collections/healthy_banana_recipes


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2012)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Wow Andy that sounds delicious!!! Have you actually cooked this and tried it?



Not yet.  SO is not a fan of cooked banana dishes so I'd be making it for myself.

Brennan's is where the dish originated.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2012)

Souzy sous said:


> I work in a French restaurant and have made this dish countless times. It is my favorite dessert. So good! I don't use cinnamon (not a huge fan). I just sauté the bananas in the butter with a pinch of salt til the butter browns a bit, add the brown sugar til it melts, and a healthy splash of brandy, pour over ice cream. The sauce crusts onto the ice cream, so you get this fantastic mixture of textures. Now I want some...



I've done something similar, except used a liqueur and then flambéed it. It's funny how ridiculously simple and easy the recipe is, and yet how showy and tasty it comes out.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 5, 2012)

Banana Cheesecake

Banana Ketchup (yes, there is such a thing)

Banana Pudding

Banana Creme Pie

Fruit Smoothies

Banana Frosting

Chocolate covered, Frozen Banana with chopped nuts

Fried banana chips

Slice and put in cerial

Pork & Banana (more recipes on the internet than I care to cound, and most of them look scrumptious)

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2012)

I won't recommend banana chutney. That was on of the 10 worst tasting things I ever cooked or baked.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 5, 2012)

I remember when DH brought home a whole bunch of bananas left over from a tournament, I sliced and dehydrated them.  You can do it in a low oven if you don't have a dehydrator.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2012)

Best Banana Recipes - Healthy Banana Recipes Chiquita®

Like I always say. go to the source!


----------



## Souzy sous (Mar 5, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:
			
		

> I've done something similar, except used a liqueur and then flambéed it. It's funny how ridiculously simple and easy the recipe is, and yet how showy and tasty it comes out.



Yes, forgot to mention the possible hazards of the dish. Whatever liquor you're using will create a flame. Brandy is especially flammable, so take caution when preparing it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2012)

The Wikipedia: flambé article has a good warning: "For safety reasons, it is recommended that alcohol never be added to a  pan on a burner, and that the cook use a long fireplace match." (They also warn against using Everclear or 151 proof liquors which are much too flammable for this application, and suggest instead liquors with about 40% or 80 proof alcohol content.)


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> The Wikipedia: flambé article has a good warning: "For safety reasons, it is recommended that alcohol never be added to a  pan on a burner, and that the cook use a long fireplace match." (They also warn against using Everclear or 151 proof liquors which are much too flammable for this application, and suggest instead liquors with about 40% or 80 proof alcohol content.)



I haven't had a gas stove since I started flambéing. I have seen cooking shows where the chef pulls the pan to the side and tilts it to light it on the gas flame.

If I am flambéing at the table, I use an electric frying pan. I have been know to use SAQ.com - Alcool Global 94% - 90076 ohmy when the alcohol wouldn't ignite. It works.  You don't need much. You do need to be careful.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah I've seen those TV chefs do that too. I think I could do it without immolating myself but I'm pretty sure I'd slop some of the pan contents onto the stove. I use a long handled propane lighter instead, and one day it will probably explode in my hand. 

BTW grain alcohol like Everclear (95%) makes the damned best Bloody Marys!  Doesn't dilute the tomato juice. Gotta reduce the pour though or your guests will be spending the night on your floor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> For Valentine's Day, I made buttermilk waffles and topped them with sauteed bananas. I put a bit of butter in a skillet, some maple syrup, and then banana slices, topped with whipped cream, a drizzle of my dad's maple syrup, and some crushed walnuts. My parents have been married for 58 years next month, and this was their Valentine's Day breakfast (with a side of bacon, orange juice). I hate bananas, but because they eat a banana a day, I incorporated the bananas in their V'Day breakfast. They ate it up.



Okay, I gotta try this one!  Thanks CWS!


----------



## Mel! (Mar 12, 2012)

When I have a lot of banannas, I often make bananna bread. You could put as much as 8 banannas in a loaf or even just one. The more you put in, the more moist and delicious the bread is. 

Here is recipe I suggest, but you can modify it depending on which ingredients you have in the house. Bake at 250 C until it looks well done

*Ingredients:*
Mix mashed banannas with flour, pinch of salt and some baking soda, and some water if needed. 
After you form a loaf, sprinkle sugar and cinnemon on top of it, and then bake. 

Mel


----------



## Cerise (Mar 12, 2012)

Goodweed beat me to the punch.  

Frozen Chocolate-covered bananas on a stick.  Dip them in melted chocolate and roll them in chopped nuts, sprinkles, coconut, etc. 

Banana S'mores - Sliced bananas, graham crackers, square of chocolate or smear of nutella. Micro heat till chocolate melts.

Slice the banana(s) lengthwise, fill with mini marshmallows and chocolate chips, wrap in foil, & grill.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't believe those bananas are good for much other than banana bread by now. If they haven't been used up, they are no doubt very black and soft by now.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 11, 2012)

Good Morning, 

Firstly, there is a fruit called a sweet Banana ( platano ) and a South American vegetable called a savoury Plantain ( platano macho ) ... This vegetable is originally from West African Coastal Countries, and was brought to South America by the Slave Traders. 

Sweet Banana: I like a home made banana bread for breakfast with an Espresso ...

Savoury Plantains: Tostones, which are a double sautéed plantain, with a very crisp exterior, drizzled with lime juice and sprinkled with salt ... 

Then, there is Plantanos Maduros, which are from the over ripe Plantain, and have a sweetness in flavor ... They are usually served with Pernil Pork Roast and rice & black beans in Cuban Miami ... Can be quite tasty ... 

Good Post. Thanks.
Margi.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 11, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Then, there is Plantanos Maduros, which are from the over ripe Plantain, and have a sweetness in flavor ... They are usually served with Pernil Pork Roast and rice & black beans in Cuban Miami ... Can be quite tasty ...


That's where I'm familiar with plantains, from Cuban cuisine. I've never seen them in cuisines other than Cuban, although they're in plentiful supply in mainstream and Latino markets in Los Angeles.


----------

